# Need advice on which .22 handgun to buy



## CmaverickD (Jan 15, 2012)

Im looking for a good .22 handgun and im down to two. Im looking at a sig sauer 1911-22 and a new ruger sr22. Ive researched some about the guns but dont know much about guns so any advice or hands on info about these 2 guns would help thanks.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Ruger Mark III or Browning Buckmark hands down, reliable and hunting accurate.


----------



## cat1870 (Feb 8, 2012)

Don't think you can go wrong with a Ruger......

I'd Like to know more about the Sig 1911-22 tho... They look interesting.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Buy a Ruger MKII. There are a variety of barrel lengths, and they are one great pistol.

I have a total of six of them, both blue / SS and different barrel lengths.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

both guns you mentioned are basically NEW - no reliability data etc etc
get a ruger mkiii or the mkiii 22/45
the 22/45 is less expensive due to polymer frame but all mechanical workings are the same as the mkiii which is the most reliable 22 pistol


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

I am putting my vote in wiht the Ruger


----------

